# Manual Transmission owners interesting artical



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I've been dealing with the same issues mention here in this artical. Looks like something else to add to the wish list.

2005 Pontiac GTO Clutch Hydraulics - GM High-Tech Performance Magazine


----------

